# wal-mart rescue



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

soo I rescued a betta from walmart tonight his water was the worst ive ever seen you could barely tell what color he was but through all this he was happily swimming around his little cup with the brightest little face he was sooo happy to see me i nearly broke down in the store i doe eyed my mom and she bought him for me! so here he is before and after his name is Peaches


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

After


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

hes nothing special but hes sooo greatful. its almost sad to watch him he has no idea what to do with all his new space hes barely explored and stays close to the surface


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

oh my word! I wouldnt have been able to leave him behind... o.o That water is the worst i have ever seen, even at my walmart, and they are pretty bad, let me tell you. 

Peaches is a perfect name for him! I would love to see bigger pics of him too. :3


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Poor little fishy. I'm sure he'll color up in no time


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

i'll be able to post better pics once he settles i transfered him right away into clean holding water because i had a spare 2 gallon drum tank but it wasnt set up and i didnt want him to spend one more sec in that filth( i actually teared up when i saw his water and im NOT a crier) i gave him a blood worm and he had no idea what to do with it. hes still slowly realizing he has room to actually swim he hung out at the top for a few hours he has finally discovered his plant and hes not to sure what to think of gravel wait till he realizes he has a toy/cave in there. I almost feel like im watching an adopted child from a 3rd world country step on grass or have there own room for the first time..hes very leary of his new environment but im sure he will be racing around in no time


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Poor guy... I wish you the best of luck nursing him back to full health and helping him realize life doesn't have to suck being stuck in those cups. He'll be one pretty fish when he's back up to snuff.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

ty he seems to be exploring more this morning and eating like his never had food ever ive been spoiling him with freeze dried blood worms hes had about 5 and he thinks there gods gift to fish better pics later


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't believe that is how they were keeping him. That is so horrible but, sounds like he has a good home now.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Well, in the end they got what they wanted, sell the fish, which sucks because they will just continue doing it.

BUT!

On the other hand, it's ALWAYS nice to see a living being happy and healthy.

It's just like my betta when I put him on his new aquarium, he couldn't believe it, he was swimming afraid of hitting the wall in the middle of the aquarium xD!

But he was on a 1.5L tank, not on a cloudy dirty cup. Poor bastard, the worse thing is that a fish is just a fish in the end, it will take some time for people to start considering aquatic living beings as... well living beings!

Don't you ever go to Portugal, you won't believe what you will find about sea-food, well you can say the same about the whole Europe in a lobster matter, but Portugal...? Man, I felt sick... :C

Oh, Brussels' airport as well.

Those tanks with half-dead lobsters,crabs,shrimps... anything.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

He's a lucky boy! He'll perk up soon :]


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with Gizmothefreaky. Peaches is the perfect name!! I feel so sorry for those poor bettas at walmart. And when I put blaze in his huge bowl he went crazy!! He was like:"Yes!!!!! I can move!!!!!"


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

hes so happy and funny to watch he has one of those ballswith all the little holes in them and he loves it


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

*updates!*

here are som updated pics


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

The plant matches his color


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

here is a picture of his new home this is the first time ive used one of the childs toy balls in a tank and i think it looks cool he seems very happy today exploring everywhere


----------



## Spanger (Apr 15, 2011)

Awe. Lucky little thing. Nice tank too


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Awh! What a pretty little guy! I'm amazed how much feeling we can have for fish. I never knew... till I got a betta.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

i know i find myself sneeking out of my room in the morning so i dont wake them ( thank god for blackout shades ) and then when I go to get dressed and wake them I spend time talking to each one checking them over and making sure there eating


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> i know i find myself sneeking out of my room in the morning so i dont wake them


everytime I awake my fish is already looking at me like "you're wakin up nao? where mah fooood, gimme gimme"

Then I turn his light on and he goes psycho "Foooooooooooooood, food food food" xD

I use mini granules so some drops quite fast and he rushes to eat before they fall all the way down, hahaha.

Anyway, there's a cute little bugger, I bet he feels like heaven came earlier hahahahaha


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

You know, I never see fish at Walmart, but I do see the price sign.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he looks like an orange butterfly. :3 rare find, especially for walmart! don't spoil him TOO much on those freeze dried worms! x3c


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

he is a butterfly teehee he only had 3 blood worms but he thinks hes in heaven lol he is going to have some bettamin today when i wake them up


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Update: Peaches is doing wonderful!


----------

